#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-08
<ElWuilMeR> El único vivo soy yo xD ^^ Creo que los demas son bot
<hiko_hitokiri> no
<hiko_hitokiri> digo si
<ElWuilMeR> ChanServ, locobot_5, lubotu1, ubuntulog ping
<ElWuilMeR> xD
<hiko_hitokiri> jajaj se
<hiko_hitokiri> oe ElWuilMeR de donde sos vos
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: Venezuela.! Y vos.? Salvador.?
<hiko_hitokiri> vos que sos mas conocido que el tekila y los tacos
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<hiko_hitokiri> sos el contac o representante de venezuela?
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: Yo conocido.? Y eso por que.? En serio.?
<hiko_hitokiri> pues
<hiko_hitokiri> en colombia
<hiko_hitokiri>  y chile
<hiko_hitokiri> he visto que habla de vos en algunas ocaciones
<hiko_hitokiri> eso ya es conocido jaja
<ElWuilMeR> Aaaaaah jajajaja
<ElWuilMeR> Pues, no, no soy el Contac ni representante :^^
<hiko_hitokiri> jajajaj ok
<ElWuilMeR> No soy ni ubuntu members aunque pronto quisiera serlo
<ElWuilMeR> Y de hablar de mi pues seria por que me gusta ayudar supongo :D
<hiko_hitokiri> a ya
<hiko_hitokiri> eso esta muy bien
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: Cuando quieras ayuda solo decirlo
<ElWuilMeR> Conmigo estudia un compañero del Salvador esta becado estudiando aqui
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: solo que el es miembro de Mara 13 xD
<ElWuilMeR> (Broma) aajajaja
<ElWuilMeR> Digo ayuda para hacer publicidad y buscar usuarios del salvador para el canal y que no esten tantos bot xD
<hiko_hitokiri> a de la ms jajaj
<hiko_hitokiri> si es que pues antes entrabamos mas pero por trabajo
<hiko_hitokiri> es que casi no entran
<hiko_hitokiri> aqui los trabajos son muy ahogadores
<hiko_hitokiri> la mayoria trabajan con el gobierno y pues ahi lo tienen auno bien jodido
<hiko_hitokiri> con los proyectos
<ElWuilMeR> aaaah entiendo, yo últimamente no entro mucho por que empece la universidad y aunque estudio de noche consume mucho :D
<hiko_hitokiri> si yo re inicio el otro año
<hiko_hitokiri> aver si termino la ingenieria
<hiko_hitokiri> me da miedo lo de mate
<hiko_hitokiri> des de que sali de la anterior ingenieria no veo mate hace como 5 años
<hiko_hitokiri> y con esta me da miedo mate 3 y solidos jajaja
<ElWuilMeR> Jajajajajaja siiiii yo estoy sufriendo con calculo en este momento
<ElWuilMeR> voy terminando el primer año de Ing. Informatica
<hiko_hitokiri> a  que bien
<hiko_hitokiri> y con lo de ubuntu member anda en algun proyecto ya?
<hiko_hitokiri> para ayudarse en eso?
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: No, ese es el problema y tampoco veo algún proyecto para asistir :D
<ElWuilMeR> Aunque tengo buena karma.! 100 y algo
<ElWuilMeR> eso me dijeron que ayuda
<hiko_hitokiri> mira con la pura traduccion te podes ayudar
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<hiko_hitokiri> yo ahi subo cuando necesito en las traducciones
<hiko_hitokiri> ganas facil karma
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: No soy bueno con el ingles :D ayudo como beta tester
<ElWuilMeR> o en answer
<hiko_hitokiri> beta tester de que o que jaja
<ElWuilMeR> jajajaja reportando bug
<hiko_hitokiri> a ya
<ElWuilMeR> Observa: https://launchpad.net/~elwuilmer
<hiko_hitokiri> ta bien
<hiko_hitokiri> yo tengo ratos de no hace cosas en launchpad
<hiko_hitokiri> hacer
<hiko_hitokiri> https://launchpad.net/~hiko-hitokiri
<ElWuilMeR> Yo también y la karma me va bajando espero no estar en 0 al pedir le membresia :D
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<ElWuilMeR> Solo espero comentarios de compañeros en la wiki, pasar la wiki a ingles y agregar algunas fotos de evento
<ElWuilMeR> Y la pido xD
<hiko_hitokiri> este año que bien = yo pienso haceme meber con 3 o 4 de aca
<ElWuilMeR> 23 de karma.?? jejeje lerolerolero tengo mas xD
<hiko_hitokiri> si esque me bajo
<hiko_hitokiri> ya tengoi años si n hacer nada jaja
<hiko_hitokiri> ahi no te digo pues jaja
<hiko_hitokiri> no por que como 300 o mas tubiese
<hiko_hitokiri> pero antes se consumia mas rapido el karma
<hiko_hitokiri> hace como 3 o 4 años
<hiko_hitokiri> y me dava weba entonces ahy lo deje jaja
<hiko_hitokiri> daba
<ElWuilMeR> Se consumía mas rapido.? O__O
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: participa aqui: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ElWuilMeR> Es facil, solo ayudas a responder y ya ^^
<ElWuilMeR> Si conoces ingles sera aun mejor
<ElWuilMeR> y de esa forma no baja tanto tu karma
<hiko_hitokiri> si ahi respondi varias el problema
<ElWuilMeR> La mantienes ayudando a otro
<hiko_hitokiri> es que solo dan buenas cuando el qeu pregunto termina la discucion
<hiko_hitokiri> y casi siempre las dejan abiertas
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: aaaaaaaah ya veo por que no me dan jejeje
<ElWuilMeR> colocare al final ahora, no olvides terminar la discucion xD
<hiko_hitokiri> asi mismo es
<hiko_hitokiri> y si te pone como mejor respuesta creo te dan aun mas
<hiko_hitokiri> tipo yahoo answers
<hiko_hitokiri> yo ahi andaba pero me dio weba que hiciesen lo mismo
<ElWuilMeR> Yo espero empezar a participar mas en Diciembre que es que tomo vacaciones :D
<ElWuilMeR> A veces tengo que dejar de ir a clase por estar en una reunión en el canal o por hacer X cosas
<hiko_hitokiri> jajajajajaj  esas cosas suceden
<ElWuilMeR> Hace unos dias, falte a una prueba por que teniamos una jornada virtual de charla y yo tenia que dar la introduccion
<ElWuilMeR> y aun mas por que yo era quien la organizo
<hiko_hitokiri> cual
<hiko_hitokiri> cual jornada
<ElWuilMeR> Era una jornada sobre el CDC Y PGP y al terminar ayudamos a los interesados a firmar el el CdC que es el unico requisito para entrar en ubuntu-ve
<ElWuilMeR> es que siempre invito y busco personas nuevas
<ElWuilMeR> soy muy spanmero jajaja
<ElWuilMeR> al final tengo que ayudarlos con el cdc
<ElWuilMeR> hay dias que duermo a las 3am ayudandolos...
<ElWuilMeR> hemos hecho guias como no tienes idea pero aun asi...
<ElWuilMeR> por eso me anime a organizar la jornada
<hiko_hitokiri> a eso esta muy bien
<hiko_hitokiri> pero eso de lo de el codigo la mayoria de la gente siempre pierde
<hiko_hitokiri> la gpg
<hiko_hitokiri> el 99.9 por ciento de la gente
<hiko_hitokiri> a mi me paso ya como 5 beces jaja
<hiko_hitokiri> pero = esta muy bueno
<ElWuilMeR> jajajajajaja yo de tanto hacer las guias
<ElWuilMeR> de las charlas y de tanto ayudar
<ElWuilMeR> ya lo entiendo y es facil :D
<hiko_hitokiri> no digo la llave la pierden
<hiko_hitokiri> a la hora de una reinstalacin casi nunca la guardan y les da weba refirmarlo jajaja
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: yo estoy por formatear y no se guardarla :D
<ElWuilMeR> Tengo que investigar eso ^^
<hiko_hitokiri> jajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> jodas apoco
<hiko_hitokiri> pues ahi en accesorios dice contraseñas
<hiko_hitokiri> y claves cifradas
<hiko_hitokiri> con esa podes sacar tu archivo de llave master
<hiko_hitokiri> y ya
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: Tengo la 10.10 y sale en Sistema - Preferencias - Contraseñas y claves de cifrado
<ElWuilMeR> Pero allí no tengo nada ^^
<hiko_hitokiri> a ok
<hiko_hitokiri> la hiciste con que con open gpg
<hiko_hitokiri> o con que
<hiko_hitokiri> pgp
<hiko_hitokiri> ElWuilMeR, asi se exporta la llave publica
<hiko_hitokiri> gpg --armor --output nombredelarchivo --export tullavepublica
<hiko_hitokiri> y asi la rpivada
<hiko_hitokiri> privada
<hiko_hitokiri> gpg --armor --output nombredelarchivo --export-secret-key tullaveprivada
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: Alguna guía.? ^^
<hiko_hitokiri> jajaj guia como nomas cambias
<hiko_hitokiri> donde dice nombre por el nombre de la llave
<hiko_hitokiri> y al final como queres que se llame tu llave
<hiko_hitokiri> pera
<hiko_hitokiri> ElWuilMeR, http://linux.ues.edu.sv/content/un-poco-de-seguridad-creaci%C3%B3n-de-llaves-openpgp
<ElWuilMeR> Aquí el problema: la parte de tullavepublica, hay que sustituirla por el número de la llave pública creada
<ElWuilMeR> xD
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: Tienes Twitter.??
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: cual es mi llave privada.? O_O :$
<hiko_hitokiri> ahi esta el comando para liarlas
<hiko_hitokiri> n yo no uso sas cosas
<ElWuilMeR> Si las veo
<ElWuilMeR> pero no se cual es la privada :D
<hiko_hitokiri> ni facebook ni iwter
<hiko_hitokiri> no s la misma
<arescorpio> identi.ca  y gNewbook
<hiko_hitokiri> solo que la hoadegnarla ambia elcomando
<hiko_hitokiri> n nada
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: aaaaaah vale gracias ;)
<ElWuilMeR> Yo tengo Facebook, Twitter, Identi.ca, GnewBook y todo el que se les ocurra y si no lo tengo lo creo xD
<hiko_hitokiri> de nada disculpa los re horrores de ortografia pero esta dando problemas el tclado inalambrico jajaj
<ElWuilMeR> Como mencione antes soy spameros ^^
<hiko_hitokiri> jajajaj
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: jajajajaja no pasa nada xD
<hiko_hitokiri> va
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: Gracias, excelente....!! Ya logre hacer la copia de seguridad fue mucho mas fácil de lo que pensaba xD
<hiko_hitokiri> jajaj se pero con la interface que te mostre seria bueno le enseñaces ala gente tambien por las que tienen miedo a la terminal claro jajaja
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: Entendido :D No te preocupes que a partir de ahora cuando ayude a firmar el PGP les ayudo con la copia de seguridad
<hiko_hitokiri> jhajaj si eso estaria muy bien
<hiko_hitokiri> ElWuilMeR,
<hiko_hitokiri> mira asi se hace restore
<hiko_hitokiri>     *
<hiko_hitokiri>       gpg --import _something_-public.key
<hiko_hitokiri>       gpg --import _something_-private.key
<hiko_hitokiri> gpg --import _something_-public.key      gpg --import _something_-private.key
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: pero y no debería llevar el nombre del archivo a restaurar.??
<ElWuilMeR> Ej: gpg --import nombrearchivo _something_-public.key
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: listo lo aprendí ^^
<ElWuilMeR> gpg --import nombredelarchivo
<ElWuilMeR> gpg: Cantidad total procesada: 1
<ElWuilMeR> gpg:              sin cambios: 1
<hiko_hitokiri> ok
<ElWuilMeR> hiko_hitokiri: Muuuuuuuchas gracias ^^
<hiko_hitokiri> de nada
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comenzando el proyecto de php 
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-09
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-10
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<FreaKSteR> wuzz up ppl
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-11
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: viendo tele
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-12
<Malvoro> Hola buenas tardes alguien puede darme una alternatima mas en programas p2p que no sea lime ni elepaht
<hiko_hitokiri> buenos dias a todos
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-13
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comiendo
<Gaby> Hola, buenas noches =)
<hiko_hitokiri> Gaby, buenas
<Gaby> hiko_hitokiri: :)
<MuriClaros> Gaby, Hola, Buenas noches
<Gaby> MuriClaros: Holaaa
<Gaby> Oki, por ahora estamos hiko_hitokiri MuriClaros Ozmaro verdad...
<Ozmaro> si aki estamos esperando
<Gaby> Ozmaro: jaja, nombre?
<hiko_hitokiri> pues yo aqui vivo jajjajaja
<Ozmaro> jeje ese vi
<Ozmaro> desde la 1pm q me conecte un rato
<Gaby> y aqui, por que tanto bot hiko_hitokiri?
<hiko_hitokiri> mira el ubuntulo1  lo metieron los de ubuntu
<hiko_hitokiri> y los otros dos el locobot_5 y lubotu1 los metio el dk
<hiko_hitokiri> yo nose de eso
<hiko_hitokiri> la razon por que los dos son para log
<hiko_hitokiri> ahora los 3
<hiko_hitokiri> hubiese metido a kubot para ayudar pero estos nomas son logs
<Gaby> jaja :o wow
<Gaby> bueno
<Gaby> MuriClaros: Ozmaro ustedes van a sonsonate mañana?
<MuriClaros> lastimosamente no puedo ir hasta alla por estas fechas
<MuriClaros> a Usulutan primero Dios si ire
<Gaby> MuriClaros: :D conoces como llegar al  ITU ?
<MuriClaros> no
<MuriClaros> ni idea de donde está
<Gaby> MuriClaros: jajaja juela, es en usulutan, pero no sé.... conoces la UGB de usulutan?
<MuriClaros> si
<MuriClaros> casi siempre ando perdido
<MuriClaros> pero siempre llego!
<Gaby> MuriClaros: jaja, esa es la actitud! :P pero de que departamento sos, lo olvidé
<Ozmaro> si
<Ozmaro> yo soy de la UGB
<Gaby> Ozmaro: usulutan?
<Ozmaro> y si conosco donde queda el ITU
<Ozmaro> si
<Ozmaro> soy de usulutan
<MuriClaros> soy del granero de El Salvador
<Gaby> Ozmaro: :D yay, que bien! y como a cuanto tiempo estamos desde la UGB al ITU?
<Ozmaro> 30min en auto
<Gaby> A mi me tocará trabajar mañana :(, así que no podré ir a Sonsonate mañana u_u
<Ozmaro> y si van en microbus como 45min a 50min
<Ozmaro> porq desde la ugb hay que abordar dos microbuses, solo que las rutas no me recuerdo
<Gaby> Ozmaro: :p
<MuriClaros> Ozmaro, hacia donde esta el Itu?
<Ozmaro> de la UGB  usulutan esta al poniente
<Ozmaro> si qieren busco un mapa en google para ubicar mejor
<Gaby> Ozmaro: por fis
<MuriClaros> yo a usulutan casi solo al Sergio Torres he ido
<MuriClaros> Gaby, vendra a Usulutan?
<Gaby> MuriClaros: creo que sí =), yop
<MuriClaros> q bien
<MuriClaros> y aun hay camisas?
<Gaby> MuriClaros: sipi
<Gaby> darkness51: Keyla bienvenid@s :D, alguno de ustedes va mañana a sonsonate :) ?
<MuriClaros> habran talla "m"?
<Keyla> hola buuenas noches
<darkness51> Gaby: no creo, usted si ira???
<Keyla> lastimosamente no los puedo acompañar :(
<Gaby> MuriClaros: uy... creo que ya solo S, 14, 16 y L
<Gaby> MuriClaros: ahhh,,, hay una M pero es blanca, la unica
<Gaby> darkness51: no. :(
<ninrod> hola buenas noches
<MuriClaros> Gaby, pense q todas eran negras
<Gaby> ninrod: Hola, vos vas a sonsonate?
<ninrod> claro
<Gaby> MuriClaros: hicimos un grupo limitado de camisas blancas
<MuriClaros> Gaby, la s q traje me quedo pequeña
<MuriClaros> tengo q ponerme a dieta
<MuriClaros> jajaja
<ninrod> solo diganme a donde se reuniran y aque horas
<Gaby> ninrod: :D y ya sabes como llegar? alguna duda? si si, hiko_hitokiri nos ayuda
<ninrod> eemm pues no se donde se reuniran o si van a llegar estoy algo desinformado GABY
<Gaby> ninrod: pues, sos de San Salvador?
<ninrod> vivo en lourdes colon
<ahcupidin> sorry la tardanza surgio un improvisto a ultima hora saludos a todos!
<Gaby> ahcupidin: bienvenido! vas mañana?
<hiko_hitokiri> hi
<ninrod> pero si estoy dispuesto a ir a poyarlos con mi precensia por lo menos jeje
<Ozmaro> Gaby: el mapa que encuentro no se parece en nada a las calles
<Ozmaro> es diferente
<ahcupidin> Gaby: no podre lo siento tengo un trabajo de la universidad asi esque lamentablemente no podre acompañarlos mañana :(
<Gaby> hiko_hitokiri: ninrod ira mañana a sonsonate :)
<Gaby> lei que Erick Huezo también va.... pero no ha venido u_u
<ninrod> yes I do
<hiko_hitokiri> si hay mande el mapa y la descripcion
<hiko_hitokiri> a la lista
<hiko_hitokiri> pero si no pos que me hable al cel y pasa,os por el a la terminal
<Ozmaro> hiko_hitokiri : es el mapa de ubicacion del ITU?
<hiko_hitokiri> si es que llega temprano}
<hiko_hitokiri> no
<hiko_hitokiri> de la uma de sonsonate
<Gaby> ninrod: no estan los otros compas para coordinar :S... pero te podes poner de acuerdo con hiko_hitokiri para verse en la terminal de alla :)
<hiko_hitokiri> si llegas algo temprano antes de las 8 tipo 7:30  me podes hablar al cel
<ninrod> aaamm bueno creo que me sale la misma distancia ir a sansalvador que a sonsonate
<ninrod> mmm
<Gaby> ninrod: el mapa
<Gaby> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=3A+Calle+Poniente&daddr=13.7214737,-89.7269415+to:13.719799,-89.7269+to:13.71921,-89.72608+to:13.71049,-89.72944+to:13.7122473,-89.7268844+to:Calle+a+Nahuilingo&hl=es&geocode=FU1l0QAdptmm-g%3BFYFf0QAdI-Cm-imLPGUUj7dijzEVDMxeDcWtpA%3BFfdY0QAdTOCm-infICWlj7dijzFP0ZNrCfINbw%3BFapW0QAdgOOm-ilzjGlNjrdijzGFgGollgn1hQ%3BFZo00QAdYNam-ikZ_dDymbdijzFJpr3VKH76tQ%3BFXc70QAdXOCm-invxWDJkLdijzEAnZ9cH8qpkw%3BFesy0QAdKgWn-g&mr
<Gaby> a=mift&mrsp=0&sz=16&via=1,2,3,4,5&sll=13.72075,-89.722788&sspn=0.010047,0.021007&ie=UTF8&ll=13.718332,-89.726844&spn=0.020095,0.042014&t=h&z=15
<ninrod> bueno tons ustedes diganme si a la terminal de sonsonate o en sansalvador
<Gaby> ninrod: se verán en la terminal de sonsonate
<ahcupidin> por que no poner un mensaje a la lista con todos los datos para los que no entraron esta noche a la reunion (ya que no se menciono que era para lo de sonso tambien) emm puedan comunicarse y ubicarse principalmente
<hiko_hitokiri> san salvador  para que o que
<ninrod> ok terminal de sonsonate y la hora
<ninrod> y en que lugar de la terminal
<hiko_hitokiri> pues el evento es de las 8 a las 11
<hiko_hitokiri> afuera
<ninrod> ok como te reconosco
<hiko_hitokiri> por el carro una mitsubishi montero roja
<ninrod> bueno a que horas llego
<Gaby> ninrod: hiko_hitokiri pasen por privado su # de contacto :) como sugerencia
<hiko_hitokiri> pos si podes tipo 7:30 7:45
<ninrod> ok ahi estare
<ninrod> y usaran camisas o algun distintivo
<hiko_hitokiri> si una de ubuntu
<ninrod> ok
<ninrod> ya etsa entonces
<Gaby> okis!
<Gaby> ahcupidin: nos ayudará a tomar nota para enviar a la lista este acuerdo, por si alguien mas se une
<Gaby> ahcupidin: pero la envias hoy por fa xD
<ahcupidin> Ok copiado!
<Gaby> Bien
<Gaby> gracias
<Gaby> éxitos para mañana :D hiko_hitokiri ninrod :D ¡nos cuentan!
<hiko_hitokiri> vale
<Gaby> bien, con respecto a lo del sábado 20
<Gaby> ahcupidin: darkness51 hiko_hitokiri MuriClaros ninrod Ozmaro iran a usulutan :)?
<Ozmaro> si ire al ITU
<ahcupidin> ok
<MuriClaros> primero Dios ahi estare
<ninrod> claro
<ninrod> doy un si
<hiko_hitokiri> pues yo si voy seria a el final a limpiar las mesas  son como 3  casi 4 horas desde aca jaja
<Ozmaro> solo que ahorita andamos un poco perdidos con la dirección
<darkness51> Gaby: yo creo que si
<ahcupidin> Gaby:  solo aclarame un par de dudas
<ahcupidin> Lugar? es en la propia ciudad?
<Gaby> darkness51: usted conoce el ITU ?
<ahcupidin> Transpote? Chuson? xD ke rutas cuantas?
<Ozmaro> gaby: si es la cuidad, de usulutan
<Ozmaro> 800 mts. al Sur de parada de buses los pinos
<Ozmaro> Calle a San Dionisio, contiguo al CENTA
<Gaby> Ozmaro:  medio me comentó que esta a 30-45 minutos de la UGB de allá
<ahcupidin> y Ambiente? Seguridad? se ha hablado de como esta la seguridad en la zona para tener en cuenta todos esos aspectos
<Gaby> pues, en busito
<Ozmaro> Gaby: si entre ese tiempo de llega desde la UGB
<darkness51> Gaby, si, yo conozco
<Gaby> darkness51:  _D
<Gaby> :D
<Ozmaro> pero si conocen el hospitan san pedro de usulutan
<Gaby> es Sábado 20 de Noviembre del 2010 de 8:00 a.m. hasta las 12:30 p.m.
<Gaby> Ozmaro: yo conozco!
<Gaby> ok... inicia a las 8 am
<Ozmaro> del hospital  san pedro esta  como a  20min
<Gaby> uhm... yo he ido a usulutan en carro saliendo aqui a las 7:30 y llegado a usulutan a las 9:00 am
<ninrod> sii esta lejitos usulutan
<ahcupidin> yo en los buses de la U pero se tardan como 2:30 mas o menos hasta usulutan
<ahcupidin> pero
<ninrod> es de planificar un dia entero
<ahcupidin> si es verdad ninrod es de planificar y reservar un dia entero
<ahcupidin> por lo menos
<Gaby> yo pienso que intentemos salir a las 7 am
<ahcupidin> 3hrs de irda y regreso
<ninrod> no saldria mas barato alquilar un bus
<Ozmaro> si es bien tiempo, auque en dos 2horas se llega
<ahcupidin> mmm yo recomendaria por experiencia 6:30 y si es posible en buses especiales  (mas rapido + seguro)
<ninrod> asi andamos todos juntos y dirtectos
<Gaby> ninrod: cabal, bueno, lo propondremos en la lista
<Gaby> por ahora, podemos quedar a las 6:30 en la terminal... del sur verdad?
<ninrod> ok yo puedo conseguir un bus para que nos lleve
<ninrod> solo seria averiguar cuanto nos cobra
<ahcupidin> no gaby terminal de oriente!
<Gaby> ninrod: bus creo que es muy grande x)
<Gaby> ahcupidin: :O!
<darkness51> Gaby: en la terminal del sur no hay buses especiales para usulután
<darkness51> ahcupidin: en la terminal de oriente no es
<Gaby> darkness51: ahcupidin ok :$
<ahcupidin> ?
<Gaby> darkness51: ¿entonces?
<ninrod> entonces microbus
<ahcupidin> no es usulutan?
<Gaby> ninrod: porfa cotiza :) ......
<ninrod> ok gaby
<darkness51> en la terminal del sur son buses para santigo de maria en usulután
<Gaby> darkness51:  en donde tomamos bus para ir a usulutan?
<ninrod> preguntare si me das tu coreeo te mando el precio
<darkness51> pero no es que este cerca eso de donde es el evento
<Gaby> ninrod: angaag de gmail
<Gaby> darkness51:  que nos recomienda?
<ninrod> ok
<darkness51> Gaby: ahi en san marcos esta la terminal de buses especiales para usulután
<Gaby> darkness51: ahhh ya sé entonces! por la texaco verdad?
<darkness51> si
<darkness51> ahi es
<Gaby> :D
<darkness51> son $3 pero llega en 1:30
<Gaby> darkness51: no entendí lo de 1:30 :S
<ahcupidin> Gaby: hora y media
<ahcupidin> se tardan
<Gaby> ok planeemos punto de encuentro.... ya sea en busito particular o privador.
<darkness51> 1h 30minutos
<ahcupidin> y pagas $3 pesos
<Gaby> ahh ya :P
<Gaby> darkness51: tiene el horario :$ jeej?
<ahcupidin> yo puedo dar una cotizacion de micro
<darkness51> mmm, en alguna parte lo tengo
<ahcupidin> $45 pero no caben mas de 8
<Gaby> darkness51: jaja
<ahcupidin> acabo de preguntar
<ahcupidin> a una persona ke hace viajes
<Gaby> nos saldria a 5 $ cada uno
<ninrod> bueno me retiro compaeñors fue un gusto
<Gaby> lo cual, me parece bien... porque gastariamos 6 $ en particular verdad
<ahcupidin> mmm bueno pero
<Gaby> ninrod: estaré esperando tu cotización!
<ahcupidin> me dice ida...
<Gaby> ahcupidin: O_O!
<ahcupidin> jaaj me bajo son $75 sorry por la mal informacion
<ahcupidin> :/
<ninrod> ok Gaby nos vemos mañana
<Gaby> ahcupidin: salen a 9 y algo $ ... :s
<ahcupidin> si mejor buson
<ahcupidin> jeje
<Gaby> okis
<Gaby> juela, también ya casi me voy a dormir.... caigo del sueño y mañana toca madrugar :d
<Gaby> definamos punto de encuentro
<Ozmaro> ok hay que ver bien eso del transporte, ya estando en usulutan, es facil llegar al ITU
<darkness51> bueno... ahi digan ustedes :D}
<Gaby> Ozmaro: MuriClaros entonces ustedes nos esperan en el ITU verdad ?
<Ozmaro> yo los puedo esperar en un lugar especifico de Usulutan y nos vamos
<darkness51> sería bueno de una sola vez en la terminal y antes de las 6:30 porque esos buses se llenan bastante
<Gaby> Ozmaro: en la terminal :) ?
<Ozmaro> asi para indicarles el camino, ustedes digan el lugar y los espero
<Gaby> darkness51: si encuentra el horario me lo pasa por fa :)
<Gaby> Ozmaro: podes en la terminal?
<Gaby> darkness51: si nos bajaremos en la terminal ?
<darkness51> Gaby: no, nos bajaremos cerca del instituto de usulután
<Ozmaro> si en la terminal de los buses que bienen de san salvador queda bien
<Ozmaro> aja
<darkness51> Ozmaro, es de usulután??
<MuriClaros> Gaby, yo voy de cerca, pero tampoco conosco :-s
<Ozmaro> cerca del instuto de usulutan super bien
<Gaby> darkness51: ahhh, o sea que ya no tomaremos otro bus
<darkness51> sip, nos podemos reunir ahi por el Lorena
<Ozmaro> solo un micro bus se toma
<darkness51> Gaby: si, hay que tomarlo
<Gaby> darkness51: por Lorena?
<darkness51> el instituto de usulután es bachillerato
<darkness51> Gaby: es para Ozmaro
<Gaby> MuriClaros: entonces vos llegarías a donde?
<Ozmaro> si hay pasan los microbuses
<Gaby> darkness51: ahh
<Ozmaro> enfrente del Instituto de usulutan
<Gaby> darkness51: no sabia q era bachillerato :P
<Gaby> MuriClaros: como a cuanto tiempo estas de usulutan?
<Gaby> resumiendo
<Ozmaro> solo se tomaria un microbus que pasa enfrente del Instituto de usulutan, solo le dicen q nos bajen en el ITU
<MuriClaros> mas o menos 20 a 30 minutos
<MuriClaros> los buses que van desde aqui a veces se tardan
<MuriClaros> aunque esta cerca
<Ozmaro> aja de 15min a 25min esta cerca de ahy
<MuriClaros> no sabria donde llegar
<MuriClaros> no conozco ahi
<darkness51> MuriClaros: de donde sos???
<MuriClaros> darkness51, soy de Jucuapa
<darkness51> MuriClaros: hasta donde conoces usulutan???
<Gaby> ahcupidin darkness51 ninrod y yo, saldremos de aqui a las 6:30 ojalá! llegamos por allaá digamos que a las 8:00 am y nos bajaremos por el instituto y luego tomamos un micro
<darkness51> si no me equivoco, los buses de jucuapa pasan por la lorena o por la josseline
<darkness51> sip Gaby
<Gaby> okis
<Gaby> entonces usted nos ayuda a llegar darkness51
<Ozmaro> Gaby: yo les digo que ruta de microbus hay que tomar, para no perderse ok
<Gaby> y Ozmaro que le ayude a MuriClaros :)
<darkness51> sip, mi novia vivia por ahi, asi que conozco un poco
<MuriClaros> darkness51, no conozco muy bien siempre he ido en auto propio o en buses que van directamente al sergio torres
<darkness51> bueno... entonces conoces hasta donde esta casa chamba flores verdad???
<Gaby> Ozmaro: cuando recordes que ruta, avisanos en la lista de ubuntu-sv :P
<Ozmaro> MuriClaros:  conoces la pasteleria lorena en usulutan?
<MuriClaros> darkness51, no
<MuriClaros> Ozmaro, creo q no
<Ozmaro> Gaby: mañana espero tenerle el dato, y si es posible un mapa
<darkness51> Gaby: no se preocupe por llegar al ITU
<MuriClaros> la ultima vez que fui a usulutan fue hace como un año
<MuriClaros> y solo pase por ahi para el aeropuerto
<hiko_hitokiri> ok ya viendo que areglaron lo de perderse en usulutan
<hiko_hitokiri> con respecto a lo de los cd's hay alguna pregunta
<Ozmaro> MuriClaros: para ubicarte, dime que lugares en el centro de usulutan conoces?
<hiko_hitokiri> alguien o todo claro?
<Gaby> hiko_hitokiri: pues, cuando tendra tiempo para iniciar el tramite :) ?
<MuriClaros> solo el sergio torres
<hiko_hitokiri> Gaby, darkness51, ahcupidin
<MuriClaros> pero he llegado en buses que iban directamente para ahi
<darkness51> MuriClaros: si has ido al sergio torres es casi seguro que has pasado por el centro de usulután
<hiko_hitokiri> Gaby, pues iremos el miercoles a pelear
<hiko_hitokiri> por ellos
<hiko_hitokiri> mañana mandare la cuenta del paypal para los que quieran mocharse con unos pellejos de rana
<Gaby> hiko_hitokiri: :O ... entonces pa el miercoles necesitamos el dinero.... creo que podemos dar parte del dinero que tenemos con ahcupidin
<hiko_hitokiri> para ayudar a sacar los discos
<MuriClaros> si
<hiko_hitokiri> si  imagino saldra de 30 a 40 dollares me imagino
<MuriClaros> solo que fue hace bastante
<hiko_hitokiri> pa sacarlos
<ahcupidin> ok
<MuriClaros> cuando aun estaba en el instituto
<Gaby> hiko_hitokiri: pero ese es dinero en efectivo... como se lo enviamos ?
<hiko_hitokiri> si sobra algo pos hay lo damos para otros eventos
<Ozmaro> MuriClaros: pero conoces el instituto?
<hiko_hitokiri> yo pondre un numero de cuenta en la lista mañana para los que quieran colaborar gaby
<MuriClaros> no, casi nunca voy a usulutan
<Gaby> hiko_hitokiri:  si, preguntaba, porque solo mencionó paypal ...
<MuriClaros> el unico lugar que no me perdiera es en la ugb de usulutan
<hiko_hitokiri> y pues  la cosa es don de la vemos a usted para dejarle la parte de los discos
<hiko_hitokiri> para el evento
<hiko_hitokiri> y para otros que hagan
<Gaby> hiko_hitokiri: a pues solamente, estaré pendiente :D. Si en dado caso se pueden liberar, podriamos coordinar una reunión el mismo día?
<hiko_hitokiri> unos 200 digo yo que le dejemos
<hiko_hitokiri> si seria todo el mismo dia
<Gaby> hiko_hitokiri: si es aqui en san salvador, usted digame que lugar le queda bien
<hiko_hitokiri> no ese dia lo soltaran
<Ozmaro> MuriClaros: seria de que te esperams hay, yo tengo amigos de la UGB que van asistir al evento
<hiko_hitokiri> por eso pregunte en la lista si alguien queria ir
<darkness51> MuriClaros: si sabes como llegar a la UGB conoces la despensa entonces???
<hiko_hitokiri> para que vieran que deben de hacer
<Ozmaro> MuriClaros: te puedes reunir con ellos, y te llevan al ITU
<hiko_hitokiri> para uando ustedes necesiten para evento especial dicen
<Gaby> hiko_hitokiri: yo trabajo día de semana.... pero si puedo pedir un ratito para coordinar la entrega :)
<hiko_hitokiri> y hacemos se los envien a nombre de ustedes
<hiko_hitokiri> usted o el ahcupidin
<hiko_hitokiri> para que bayan a pelear pero que sepa
<MuriClaros> darkness51, si la conozco
<Gaby> ahcupidin: vos podrias?
<hiko_hitokiri> a lo que va  y no los engañen
<MuriClaros> Ozmaro, solo seria de saber a que horas se iran a ir de ahi
<ahcupidin> pues que dia es?
<hiko_hitokiri> miercoles
<Gaby> ahcupidin: este miercoles
<ahcupidin> los miercoles no paso en san sivar
<Gaby> ahcupidin: :(
<hiko_hitokiri> a pos sera pa la otra
<ahcupidin> no puedo los miercoles tengo salidas de la universidad :(
<Ozmaro> a las 7.45
<Gaby> darkness51: usted podria acompañar a hiko_hitokiri el miercoles al aeropuerto?
<darkness51> darkness51: yo digo que si, tengo chance
<darkness51> solo sería de ver en donde nos podemos reunir
 * Gaby tiene una salida a morazán de parte del trabajo para la próxima semana u_u
<Gaby> darkness51:  :D
<MuriClaros> Ozmaro, ok, ellos estarian ahi en la ugb?
<darkness51> Gaby: yo no conozco morazan, la envidio!
<Ozmaro> MuriClaros: si les diria que te esperen, solo que les diria algun distintivo que lleves para conocerte
<Gaby> darkness51: ni yo! y también iré a la unión, tampoco conozco :P
<MuriClaros> Ozmaro, ok, llevaria una camisa negra de ubuntu
<Gaby> hiko_hitokiri: darkness51 les escribi un correo para coordinarnos
<hiko_hitokiri> si no se si tiene el mi cel o el del celvin?
<Ozmaro> MuriClaros:ok  con eso te reconococerian, en la entrada principal te estarian esperando, hay se van a reunir ellos
<hiko_hitokiri> de lo de sanmiguel
<Gaby> hiko_hitokiri: san miguel?
<hiko_hitokiri> si cuanlo lo llevamos al maraton de 3 dias continuos de conferencias
<hiko_hitokiri> de 8 a 6 con almuerzo nomas jaja
<Gaby> jaja juela
<hiko_hitokiri> va darkness51 donde callo con su amor la del facebook
<hiko_hitokiri> y con la chele
<darkness51> hiko_hitokiri: de eso no me acuerdo
<hiko_hitokiri> jajajajaj
<hiko_hitokiri> tenes memoria selectiva
<darkness51> de la del facebook
<darkness51> cuando decis de la chele, ya me imagino quien es
<hiko_hitokiri> te dio amnecia en el campus party jaja
<MuriClaros> Ozmaro, ok, asi no andare tan perdido
<hiko_hitokiri> oe hay tengo una gorra de ubuntu  por si alguien la quiere?
<Ozmaro> MuriClaros: ya sabes, cualquier consulta, contactame
<hiko_hitokiri> ta sucia que yo no uso esas cosas
<darkness51> ah, de eso si me acuerdo
<Gaby> hiko_hitokiri: sucia :o?
<Gaby> jajajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> si polvosa
<Gaby> la podemos rifar xD
<Ozmaro> hiko_hitokiri: cuanto qieres por la gora, nueva o usada?
<Gaby> ñ_ñ
<hiko_hitokiri> pos como quieran
<Gaby> Ozmaro: es gratis
<Ozmaro> haaa
<hiko_hitokiri> pos esta nueva pero esta sucia de estar tirada
<Ozmaro> ok
<hiko_hitokiri> es la del primer conferes pack
<Gaby> si, la rifamos :) hiko_hitokiri nos la trae :D
<Ozmaro> hiko_hitokiri: llevamela  o enviame al ITU
<hiko_hitokiri> si claro nomasla lavan jaja
<Ozmaro> jeje
<hiko_hitokiri> yo no puedo ir
<hiko_hitokiri> ahi por que llegaria como a las 12 del medio dia
<MuriClaros> Ozmaro, ok, thanks
<ahcupidin> bueno me retiro... por cuestiones de estudio Saludos a todos! suerte hiko_hitokiri mañana!!
<hiko_hitokiri> ahcupidin, vale gracias
<Ozmaro> para los que vienen de San Salvador tomarian la ruta :  302 especial en la terminal de oriente
<hiko_hitokiri> oe con lo de la camisa del grupo perdon por no haber mandado los otros diseños esta semana que biene si los mando para ver si a alguien le interesa que se la mande a hacer
<Gaby> okis: :D
<Gaby> también me voty!
<Gaby> cualquier cosa, nos escriben a la lista
<Gaby> :D
<hiko_hitokiri> se
<Gaby> buenas noches
<hiko_hitokiri> =
<MuriClaros> tambien me retiro
<MuriClaros> buenas noches
<Ozmaro> hey hablamos luego, buenas noches
<danielhdiaz> saludos
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-14
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comiendo
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<alvaro> hola tengo estoy usando ubuntu 10.04 en una compaq mini y no funcina la red
#ubuntu-sv 2011-11-07
<locopro> buenas noches
<madgab> buenas noches Javier ! locopro
<locopro> hola, buenas noches gaby
<madgab> locopro:  :-)
<key> hola!
<locopro> hola
<locopro> bienvenida
<key> gracias :)
<key> bueno comenzamos o esperamos?
<locopro> kervin falta verdad
<key> si
<key> bueno dejemos tiempo
<key> propongo a las 7:30
<locopro> bueno, solo como comentario no me ofendo que me digan loco
<locopro> ok
<locopro> jajajja
<madgab> serían 8.30 :p
<madgab> locopro:  jajaja, es que se siente raro xD
<key> jajaja vaya madgab
<madgab> me da penita :$
<key> jaja si eso!
<locopro> jaja,  pero no me ofendo
<locopro> ya estoy acostumbrado
<locopro> jaja
<madgab> pero,  tal vez si mientras tanto locopro nos cuenta del por qué de su nick ?
<locopro> jaja
<locopro> pues sinceramente comenzo en honor a la cancion de animal y tambien por la programacion
<key> +1
<madgab> no sé cual es esa canción
<key> ni yo xD
<locopro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80UrKQHcCno
<locopro> ahi la pueden ver el video y escucharla
<locopro> jaja
<locopro> a ver si les gusta
<madgab> xD ok
<madgab> key:  vos ya conocias a locopro ?
<key> madgab: nou, hasta ahora, de alli solo por el facebook
<locopro> la mayoria solo me conoce por letras jajja
<madgab> jaja igual yo :)
<locopro> y como no uso pic en el face
<key> jajaja, creo q todos nos conocemos así
<madgab> jajaja cabal -
<key> bueno la mayoría*
<key> ah bueno aprovecho para contarles, le mande un correo a Leo (:$) para que nos ayude en conseguir las capacitaciones desde x allá (.cr)
<locopro> ok, seria bueno
<locopro> a mi enlo personal quiero aprender mas sobre el soft libre
<madgab> jaja que bien :D
<locopro> ;-)
<key> asi q les cuento cuando me responda :)
<madgab> okis ñ_ñ
<key> les acabo de enviar el borrador de la agenda
<key> para q llevemos el hilo mas o menos
<madgab> bueno!
<locopro> ok
<locopro> ahorita lo descargo
<key> ok
<madgab> y kervin dijo q vendria ?
<locopro> en teoria si
<locopro> pero quizas no pudo
<madgab> yap
<key> entonces seguimos nosotros ?
<locopro> yo digo que si
<key> ok
<locopro> nose que opinan
<madgab> puede que si o posponer... a ver que opinan
<key> estoy de acuerdo
<key> en seguir
<key> seguimos?
<key> +1
<locopro> +1
<key> madgab?
<madgab> +1°
<madgab> :D
<madgab> :p
<key> ok
<locopro> en que punto nos quedamos???
<key> bueno nos habiamos quedado en la parte de crear grupos
<key> alli esta medio ordenado
<key> conste que mediooo jajaja
<locopro> jaja
<locopro> ok
<key> bueno entonces comenzando desde cero ese punto
<key> estamos en capacitadores
<key> necesitamos gente, que este dispuesta a enseñar a los demas lo que ellos saben
<key> pero bueno para ello necesitamos establecer los niveles de cada quien
<key> y proponer la temática
<locopro> con respecto a eso de capacitadores, pues creo que los que tienen mas tiempo en la comunidad deberian de dar algun tipo de charla o mini capcitacion orientada al uso general de ubuntu
<key> la temática q se propuso x la gente q lleno la encuesta esta al final :)
<key> pues si estoy de acuerdo en eso
<key> pero esa si sería como q basiquisima
<locopro> si
<madgab> ajam,
<locopro> mas que todo creeria yo que se puede usar como una intro para cualquier charla
<madgab> seria como un llamado a conocedores/as y a aprendices
<locopro> orientada a los que no saben anda de linux
<locopro> nada de linux
<madgab> o que inician... :)
<locopro> correcto
<locopro> solo que como ya se sabe, se tendria que hacer una clasificacion de personas para dar capacitaciones
<locopro> en basico, medio, intermedio y servers
<locopro> algo asi
<key> bueno entonces para ello
<key> quiza debemos
<madgab> yo oopino que solo nos centremos en una primera jornada ... como para tomarla de experimento... ya que no podrian hacerse simultaneas
<madgab> sobre todo por falta de recursos e importante, gente...!
<key> digamos el primer mes una charla de tal
<key> otra de tal
<key> pero no serían como q todas el mismo dia
<key> aja eso jeje
<madgab> podrian reunirse todas las tematicas que la gente esté dispuesta a impartir... en base a eso, clasificarla por niveles y/o fecha a impartir
<locopro> podria hacerse nose se me ocurre, los primeras 3 reuniones para gente ueva y asi presentar las charlas
<key> ummmm pues yo diria q la primera para inicios, la segunda ya para medio y la tercera de expertos
<madgab> okeis, pero aterrizando.. ¿que necesitamos para que esto se logre?
<locopro> tambien y subir a algun lado las charlas, ya sea en formato de documento, audio o video
<locopro> primero gente qeu colabore
<madgab> - gente interesada en impartir la charla/s
<locopro> lo primordial
<locopro> segundo un lugar para hacerlo
<madgab> - un lab con computadoras idealmente
<key> uffff eso si esta dificil
<madgab> importante eso de la documentación locopro ! aja
<madgab> key: aja :S...ese es el detalle
<madgab> tenemos q pensar q necesitamos
<key> si, eso la documentación y material para su capacitacion
<madgab> igual, podemos externar nuestras ncesidades en la list
<key> si también
<locopro> podria hacerse
<key> aunq se me ocurre q podría hablar con martin para q nos preste las compus y q nos consiga una sala, aunque creo que estaría un poco díficil
<key> xq allí si necesitaría seguridad de quienes llegan xD
<locopro> eso si
<locopro> pero para eso se tendria que habalr con los de la lista
<locopro> y predirles qeu den seguridad
<locopro> xq asi como nos paso hoy
<locopro> como que no serviria algo asi
<madgab> exactou...
<key> cabal
<madgab> pero como resolvemos lo del lab?
<madgab> ah siii yarecordé
<key> pues podría ver eso con el minsal
<madgab> proponer en la lista
<madgab> para que que sale
<key> pero como les digo esta dificil
<madgab> ah también key intentalo :)
<key> sip
<key> y bueno estariamos mas comodos si!
<key> es más mejor veré al menos para el 17 de dic si nos podemos reunir alli :P
<key> y allí hacemos el videito
<locopro> seria bueno
<locopro> y de ver tambien sobre lo de las comisas
<madgab> jaja ok
<locopro> y venderlas
<locopro> ajja
<locopro> pero solo a los que llegan
<locopro> ajjajajaj
<locopro> jajaja
<key> shhhhh no hablen de camisas
<key> jajajaja
<locopro> jaja
<madgab> xD
<locopro> con lo de capacitaciones precticamente estaria pendiente en cuanto a la gente que se pueda a notar
<key> bueno entonces en parentesis, hay q mandarle un correo a hiko para que pida cosas a canonical
<locopro> eso si
<locopro> camisas
<locopro> jaja
<key> jajaja seeee ya van a mandar camisas
<key> pero si gorras, lapiceros, discos, una laptop de paso jajaja
<locopro> minimo
<key> Capacitaciones tanto para miembrxs de la comunidad como para externos
<key> estamos hablando ahora solo para los miembros de la comunidad
<locopro> sip
<madgab> okeis, ahorita le escribo a hiko pa lo del conference pack
<key> ahora bien madgab, yo recuerdo q hace ratos a vos te caían invitaciones de lugares para pedir ayuda para capacitaciones
<madgab> ajam ?
<locopro> que casi seria lo mismo, xq acordate que si no llegan presencial seria dificil hacer una cultura de compromiso con la comunidad eso pienso yo
<locopro> y ahi hay otro poblema
<locopro> xq para hacer que lleguen tiene que ser fin de semana por lo mismo del tiempo
<locopro> se obviamente pero es dificil
<key> ummm pero podemos contar con la gente q no, pero siempre y cuando los encontremos
<locopro> conseguir qeu se comprometan como para asistir a una reunion de comunidad, saben deverian de hacer tipo gruo de scout que tienen reglas  y  amonestaciones
<locopro> jeje
<locopro> nose
<madgab> jeje
<key> jajaja
<key> sería bueno
<locopro> nose, creo qeu haciendo algo asi automaticamente se depuraria el grupo
<locopro> seria una autodepuracion
<locopro> aunk no soy quien para hablar asi, pero solo se que me gusta linux y por eso me enliste a esta comunidad
<key> bueno ahora hablabamos de eso, sabemos q es algo incomdo y feo para los demas el leerlo
<key> pero necesitamos saber a fuerza con quienes contamos
<key> xq si dicen si si si y a la hora de las horas no se ve claro
<locopro> cabal
<locopro> creo qeu dicen si, solo por no decir no
<madgab> uju,m... pero para ese caso, no tengo idea como podriamos asegurar la participaciṕn
<key> bueno siguiendo
<key> ni yo, lo q podemos hacer es citar a una nueva el 17 de dic
<key>  y haber q pasa
<key> y pues alli hariamos la prueba de la capacitación
<key> solo q proponemos el tema mas adelante
<locopro> eso si
<key> Institutos , cartas
<key> madgab cuando iban a los coles a realizar capacitaciones a los estudiantes q hacian?
<locopro> con eso unicamente puede ser los dias de semana verdad
<key> pues fijate q habia pensado en q bueno alli si tendriamos q subir un poco el nivel
<key> xq se tendría q tener a niñxs q tengan compus
<key> en digamos ir a un instituto y hacer algo asi como q demostraciones
<key> más bien un día libre en un colegio
<key> regalar distros
<key> stikers
<madgab> key: charlas sobre el uso de ubuntu, tematicas impartidas por diferentes miembros de la comu
<key> madgab: propuesta para la capa del 17?
<madgab> uhm... novedades de ubuntu 11.10 ?
<key> lo anterior q dijiste para q?
<madgab> key: jaja, me preguntaste que se hacia cuando se daban capacitaciones a los estudiantes
<key> ahhh jajaja
<key> sip, pero me referia a q si llevaban cartas pidiendo espacio o q era lo q hacian para conseguir darlas
<madgab> ahhh no, es que ellos las solicitaban
<key> O.o ya!
<key> bueno siguiendo... administrador web puse q es hiko x tener las contraseñas
<locopro> tambien podriamos solicitarlas nosotros o no?
<key> pues en teoría podemos
<madgab> todo dependera de la gente que este dispuesta a ir :)
<key> si, ese es otro punto al q debemos esperar para lo de los institutos
<locopro> con eso de los centros educativoas
<key> ???
<locopro> he estado hablando con claudia salazar nose si la conocen
<madgab> nou
<locopro> dice que ella podria apoyar con eso de charlas basicas
<key> no :/
<locopro> xq  descanza entre semana
<key> bueno, es bienvenida
<madgab> quien es ella ?
<madgab> :o
<key> ?
<locopro> en eso de las charlas a centros educativos yo  me apuntara pero trabajo toda la semana
<madgab> claudia salazar
<locopro> pues ella es amiga de hugo lizama
<madgab> x'D jajajaja quedé igual
<locopro> y la conozco como todos solo por el face
<madgab> jeje, okei
<locopro> ahi en el grupo de ubuntu-sv la agregue
 * key en la luna XD
<locopro> la vez anterior
<key> ah ok ya vere :)
<key> bueno con lo del sitio pues de igual manera hay que ver quienes nos ayudan mientras se hace lo que proponia carlos aguilar
<locopro> eso si
<key> eso es algo urgente xq esta algo desactualizado
<locopro> eso si
<madgab> seee
<key> con la parte de publicidad
<key> locopro: llegarás a la siguiente reunión ?
<locopro> sip
<key> bueno entonces que se haga definitivamente el 17
<locopro> espero que en la segunda quincena de diciembre estare de vacaciones
<key> y lo ponemos a funcionar
<locopro> jiji
<key> que galán!
<madgab> :)
<key> entonces hay q preparar más o menos del q se tratará el video
<key> y tener listo algo
<locopro> con lo de publicidad se me ocurre pedirles a los de la comunidad de poner publicidad de la comunidad en los blog o paginas que tenga
<locopro> siemrpe y cuando quieran
<locopro> con respecto al video se me ocurre, mostrar en pocas palabras qeu es ubuntu y sus alternativas con respecto a windows
<locopro> por ejemplo usas messenger tienes el amns, pidgin, kms
<locopro> etc
<locopro> usas office tienes libre offic, open office
<locopro> para los de diseño grafico
<key> sería bueno locopro que cuando tengas un chance nos pases x correo las ideas que tienes y asi tratamos de desarrollarlas
<locopro> corel = inkcase
<locopro> jejeje
<locopro> ok
<key> aunq creo q no es conveniente mandarlo a la lista
<locopro> eso sip
<locopro> entonces les hare llegar por fac,plus o correo mis ideas sobre el video y en general
<madgab> +|
<key> +1
<madgab> 1 *
<madgab> xD
<key> igual madgab si se nos ocurre algo
<madgab> okeis
<key> hay q compartirlo y asi armamos la historia del videito
<locopro> minimo
<locopro> voy a ver si me creo un borrador de video sobre las ideas que tengo
<locopro> jeje
<locopro> y se los mando
<key> ok
<locopro> para acercarnos a usuarios windows, creo qeu lo primordial es que vean que la consola es nuestra amiga y no es de tenerle miedo
<locopro> xq la mayoria les tiene miedo a la consola
<key> jajajaja seeee
<key> es un factor algo importante
<key> pero bueno a mi se me ocurre también el generar la invitación
<key> o sea no hacer el video como q asi todo de la compu, si no pues buscar también fotos o cosas x el estilo
<locopro> cabal
<key> si se hace la capacitación sería bueno grabar pedazos tambiém
<key> Otro punto.... Es de proponer a la lista que se armen representantes por departamento y bueno de ello tambien que salgan propuestas de quienes serán
<locopro> eso si
<madgab> aajaaa
<locopro> pero tambien es de ver si no se molesta hiko
<key> que le vamos a hacer
<locopro> nose
<locopro> jaja
<key> la idea de nosotros es promocionar quien se nos quiera unir es bienvenido
<key> a parte sería una ayuda para el
<locopro> eso si
<key> ya q x sus estudios no puede reunirse
<key> entonces no le veo el caso a que se moleste
<madgab> exactou
<locopro> ok
<locopro> bueno en teoria, todo radica en promover la comunidad antes los medios digitales y comunicacion
<locopro> y hacer crecer la comunidad con nuevos usuarios
<key> asi es
<locopro> deberiamos de poner un lema algo asi como: trae un amigo a la reunion y contribuye a la comunidad
<key> entonces creo q debemos comenzar a movernos y quiza por medio de encuestas saber quienes estan en cada departamento y saber q tan activos estan
<locopro> eso si
<key> me tengo q retirar
<key> que dicen nos reunimos el otro domingo a la misma hora para afinar más detalles?
<locopro> ok
<locopro> me parece
<locopro> nso vemos el otro domingo
<key> ok, linda noche
<key> madgab?
<key> se durmió jeje
<key> los veo luego
<madgab> hola
<madgab> xS sorry
<madgab> andaba cocinando jeje, buenas noches!
